# 29'er Rohloff Custom



## BILL E (Apr 13, 2011)

Here is the 29'er I just completed after taking Paul Brodie's frame building course. I took the plunge on the Rohloff after reading all the good things about it, ignoring some of the nay sayers and pretending the cost was no object. I love it so far, smooth, quiet and precise.


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

good stuff...enjoy


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

Agree, love the color and a great first frame.
What bottom bracket did you use the the ENOs? 
Specifically curious about spindle measurement.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks to be some Phil Wood lovin’ in the bottom end, is this so?


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

Nice job on that frame. I built my first last year. It sure is a good feeling riding something you created. A good looking build overall.

Drew


----------



## BILL E (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement guys, Good eye Mr. Porkstacker it's a Phil 127mm BB. Combined with the ENO cranks and 38 tooth SS chainring I was able to get the Rohloff spec 54 mm chain line. As it was the 127 just barely gave me crank/chainstay clearance. In retrospect I should have gone with s-bend chainstays.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Love the saddle ! :thumbsup:


----------



## BILL E (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey fokof,
Yeh its the fourth bike I've had that saddle on. First one was back in 1985 when everyone was throwing brooks saddles onto the scrap heap.


----------

